
Show HN: Pro – one structure, any technology inside - madmaniak
http://madmaniak.github.io/pro
======
RaitoBezarius
While it looks like interesting, I don't see the core value. It looks like
some boilerplate around Webpack, Imba, and Ruby and other libraries in order
to make web apps.

Can the OP enlights us?

~~~
madmaniak
It's a boilerplate around an idea which is described in Architecture part.
Webpack, Imba, Ruby is just a one of possible configurations.

The core value is to have one component based structure which is combined with
any technology. You add more technologies by adding servers which obey the
structure. Component based structure is much different than we do with Rails,
Django, Phoenix, etc. If you want to go forward with methodologies or
technologies you go without any cost of rewriting because each component is
independent.

Thanks to polyglot approach you can work with specialists of other
technologies or you can choose yourself different technologies per feature, if
you think one is stronger for the task.

Main ingredients of the concept are independent which makes them easy to
scale. New threads of some service are cheaper than new instances of whole
application.

I hope to add more consumer servers (Python, Elixir, JS) and implement Thin
Communication Layer in C using lightwebsockets lib.

Thanks for asking.

------
azeirah
This stuff is.. mad

Looks interesting, but it's impossible to follow what the hell's going on,
looks like something I'd make.

~~~
madmaniak
That's the point. You don't need frameworks. Doing apps is ridiculously easy.
That's why it looks like a boilerplate of some technologies.

